
Presence of a threatening humanoid robot improves human performance - SQL2219
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/327043656_Not_as_bad_as_it_seems_When_the_presence_of_a_threatening_humanoid_robot_improves_human_performance
======
Porthos9K
Congratulations. You've automated workplace bullying. Now we can get rid of
all the human managers.

